# Repliche (Italiaans)



## jedna

Hallo,

Bij het vertalen van de poëzie van de Italiaan Giuseppe Ungaretti kom ik in de bundel 'Dialogo' het woord: 'Repliche' tegen.
Ik weet natuurlijk wat het betekent, maar ik vraag me af of -in dit geval- ik het letterlijk met 'replieken' moet vertalen.
Immers: had hij 'antwoorden' bedoeld, zou hij m.i. 'risposte' geschreven hebben. Maar omdat hij juist dit specifieke woord kiest, vermoed ik dat hij toch eerder: 'replieken' bedoeld heeft.
Situatie: Ungaretti ontmoet op zijn 80ste een jonge Braziliaanse dichteres, Bruna Bianco, en daaruit ontstaat een (platonische) liefdesrelatie die een aantal jaren duurt.
In de bundel 'Dialogo' staat onder de titel Ungà een serie aan Bruna opgedragen gedichten. Deel II van de bundel heet: Repliche di Bruna en bevat een aantal gedichten waarvan (per gedicht) zowel delen over Ungaretti's ervaringen/gevoelens lijken te handelen, en delen vanuit Bruna's zicht geschreven lijken te zijn.
Ter informatie enkele korte stukjes uit een van de gedichten:
_Mi aspettavi paziente//Predestinato amore,//T’inseguivo sperduta//Dal primo mio dolore._
Hier spreekt m.i. Bruna (o.a. vervoeging sperdut*a *ipv sperdut*o*)
_Mi vestiva le membra solo il sangue,//Si spegnevano gli occhi,//Le mani consumate//Si chiudevano invano,//Periva il cuore.//La tenace tua carezza//Allontanò le tenebre,//Le lacrime frenate a lungo//Sgorgarono felici._
Terwijl hier duidelijk Ungaretti (over zichzelf) spreekt.
Onder de titel 'Repliche di Bruna' zou je _alleen Bruna's verhaal_ (reacties/antwoorden op de door Ungaretti aan haar opgedragen gedichten) mogen verwachten, maar niets is minder waar. Ook hierdoor vermoed ik dat er met 'repliche' niet zomaar 'antwoorden' worden bedoeld.

Is iemand van jullie thuis in het Italiaans en zou diegene mij kunnen adviseren inzake de keuze: 'antwoorden' dan wel 'replieken'?

Alvast bedankt,
jedna


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Ik denk dat _replieken _het beste werkt in de vertaling van een literair werk. Ook omdat een _antwoord _een _vraag _veronderstelt en een repliek eerder een reactie is op iets wat eerder gezegd is. Veel succes!


----------



## jedna

Hallo Brownpaperbag,

Was mijn intuïtie toch de juiste
De mij bekende Franse, Duits en Engelse vertalingen gebruiken alle 'antwoorden', wat me aan het twijfelen bracht.
Ontzettend bedankt voor de bevestiging,
groet, jedna


----------



## eno2

Brownpaperbag said:


> Ik denk dat _replieken _het beste werkt in de vertaling van een literair werk. Ook omdat een _antwoord _een _vraag _veronderstelt en een repliek eerder een reactie is op iets wat eerder gezegd is. Veel succes!


Knap antwoord, dat van "reactie zonder vraag". Ik ken geen Italiaans maar repartee-riposte-repliek en
verwante woorden in mij bekende talen  trokken al eerder mijn aandacht.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Graag gedaan Jedna, en bedankt eno2.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik dacht plots nog even aan "wederwoorden". Heeft dat niet iets??? Ik vermoed wel dat "repliche" geen poëtische connotatie heeft, en dan moet je misschien geen dergelijke toets toevoegen, maar ik dacht er gewoon even aan...


----------



## jedna

Hallo ThomasK,

Dank voor je reactie. Ja, dat woord heb ik ook overwogen, maar in de meestal behoorlijk hermetische Ungaretti-gedichten, zijn woorden nogal meerduidig. En 'weerwoorden' is denk ik hier te 'concreet', terwijl je 'replieken' vanuit verschillende perspectieven kunt bekijken (w.o. ook weerwoorden).
Het woord 'replieken' heeft voor mij (binnen de serie gedichten die er deel van uitmaken) zeer wel iets poëtisch. Bovendien past het qua klank _ontzettend _goed (iets wat bij Ungaretti-gedichten -zeker als je ze in het Italiaans leest- zo charmeert en ik dus ook in de vertalingen zoveel mogelijk probeer te realiseren- waarbij je met Nederlandse -en eigenlijk elke andere- taal t.o.v. het Italiaans (en zéker bij Ungaretti!) toch steeds weer het onderspit delft... maar...man tut was man kann).
'We(d)erwoorden van Bruna' versus 'Replieken van Bruna' Replieken is -behalve een meerduidiger- voor mijn smaak  een 'warmer' en 'klankkleurrijker' woord, en de cadans van de titel is ook soepeler. Vandaar


----------

